# Teaching in Australia



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

My husband and I have been thinking about moving with our kids from the UK to Australian and we think it would be on my job that we would apply for a visa. I would just like to know a bit about teaching in Australia before we apply so was wondering if anyone could give me an insight or advice about early years / primary teaching in Australia.

I currently have 6 years experience teaching in Primary School with children aged 3 - 7 (Nursery - Year 2). I've had a 4 year break from it while I started a family but am returning to teaching this year now that my youngest is turning 2 and my oldest is turning 4 and starting Reception in September.

• Could I apply for an Early Years teaching job or would I only be able to apply for a primary teacher job?

• How different is teaching in the U.K. compared to Australia eg school day, curriculum, planning etc

Any advice, insight or anything really that could help me would be much appreciated


----------



## bjpmy72 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm also in a similar position and would welcome any info that is out there.


----------



## Barron91 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm also looking to teach primary ages 5-11. Not sure if I'm able to teach early years. I'm in the final stages of my partner visa and looking to emigrate in August/September. I'm recently qualified with 2 years experience and looking at NSW to teach. 

Primary teaching (5-11) isn't on the skilled job list so I had to take the partner visa route with my partner being Australian. So that's worth considering which visa you or your partner would be eligible for. From memory, Early Years teaching was an in demand job so you should qualify for a skilled job visa. 

Personally, I have already decided what area of Australia I am moving to so that's worth considering first. Job availability, lifestyle, housing are key things that determine where you would like to live. 

I'm currently asking family friends who are involved in teaching in Australia to get some info about curriculum, planning etc so I'll forward here when I get it. It's worth noting that contracts vary in Australia. Casual teaching which can be long term and you can get casual teaching over many years is quite common so be prepared to take a casual contact where you are paid by the day rather than salary. That's something I've been told from a high school teacher in Oz.

Google is also worth tracking through. From what I have read, they are designing a curriculum similar to the UK as the curriculum varied across diffferent states. 

Likewise, if you find info then please share here


----------

